# Contacts



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

are you near sighted or far sighted?


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Before I got Lasik (best thing ever) I had these glasses called "sea specs" (seaspecs.com) which are made for water sports. They are supposed to be anti-fog, but of course nothing can be anti fog when were are talking lots of body heat mixed with cold water. But, they were the best I could find and worked well most of the time, just not for creeking. Contacts didn't work for me at all--I would take a wave in the face and they would wash out or part way out. I know quite a few very good boaters who wear contacts and they work for them--but definitely didn't work for me. Try the sea specs...


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Woder if you are wearing toric (sp???) lenses. These will take forever to recenter. I have worn disposables for ever on the river with little problem. The more basic the lense the better.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

I wear sunglasses. They fog up the first time you roll, and after that they're spotted with water droplets, but it's way better than trying to find your way down a creek by the color of other people's boats. I also wear daily's and keep 2-3 extra contacts in my life jacket at all times, because sunglasses aren't foolproof... I'm also waiting for that happy day when I can get lasik!


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

I wear prescription sunglasses with croakies. I've got some Anti-fog goop I apply to the inside before I put on. I've been thinking about also applying Rain-x to the outside to cut down water droplets. But the drops don't really get in the way that much.

Fog is a big problem and the stuff I have works well as long as I remember to apply every time. I don't know the name of it as the label has come off. It comes in a small bottle and is blue.

I've also moved towards being a little colder on the river to cut down on the temp. difference.

The sunglasses make boating at dusk harder. In fact this year we were on the Big T. late and it got to the point I couldn't see anything. I had to drop the glasses down and just follow the red boat in front of me and hope for the best.

My glasses are polarized so I can see through the sun glare and have a much better view of the river.

They also cut down on the eye flush when going through waves/holes.

Oh yeah and I can see clearly down river, so there's that.

All in all I don't think I could boat (or boat harder stuff) without them.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

If your far sighted what I've done is just not wear them and its no problem


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Ortho-k has been the best for me, with no permanent side effects that could occur with Lasik. 

Use the Mt Buzz search function; this topic has been talked about 50 times a season since the creation of the site. You can also search Google for ortho-k info.


----------



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

Mmcquillen said:


> are you near sighted or far sighted?


I have an astigmatism which causes me to have blurred vision. Without them, I have a hard time seeing strait. 

I can still see ok without them - so I'll not wear them. Sounds like shades are a pain too.


----------

